# Offshore Venice, La.--Super Strike Charters



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

We are headed to the end of June already. Except for three days last week, the weather has been as good as it gets. Slick calm most days with very comfortable fishing conditions. This past month has been a little unusual as compared to what we are use to getting this time of the year when it comes to fishing, but nonetheless, still a very productive month. Blue water fishing had come to just about a complete stop the past couple of weeks when usually it is fast paced and very productive. As of Sunday it is changing for the better. Tuna were hard to find although still out there. Some days instead of being around the deep water structures they were just out in open water. If you were lucky enough to come across a school while moving from one place to the next, you were coming home with tuna in the boat. Those that targeted Tuna were coming home with at least one or two, some days traveling up to 80 miles out for 1 fish, so you definitely had to work for them. With the lack of rip lines and preferred water conditions dolphin were also tough. Some good rip lines formed up over the past couple of days and everything is starting to look more like the end of June beginning of July type fishing we expect this time of the year. July and August have always been better tuna fishing months than June so there will be a lot of tuna caught over the next couple of months. One of the best reasons to fish down here in South, La. is because if there is a lack of one or more species, there is usually always one or more species that are very abundant. The red snapper fishing has been as good as expected with easy limits every time out, and to no real surprise, just not targeted as much, the Mangrove Snapper fishing has been just as easy as fishing for red snapper. Both species are very abundant and a lot of fun to catch. The cobia fishing has been as good if not better as years past. Every trip we have made out, we at least had a shot at one or two or managed to put several in the boat. The fishing should be excellent the next couple of months. If your looking to get out and catch some fish we’ve got open days in July and August.

Capt. Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
[email protected]
www.superstrikecharters.com


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Uh, yeah...I'd say y'all are catching some. Insane sized mangrove snappers!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

mdrobe2 said:


> Uh, yeah...I'd say y'all are catching some. Insane sized mangrove snappers!


 iwas thinking the same thing. good job guy's.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Haven't seen Mangrove's like that since I lived in the Keys!!!


----------

